# Have you had the experience!!!!



## Benoit (25 Sep 2005)

I wasn't quite sure where to post this.But I found it surfing the web.Have you had the experience.


This story takes place on the Meaford Tank Range in Meaford, Ontario (between Collingwood and Owen Sound). On the north east tip of the peninsula there are many old stone ruins that the Army Reserve uses for training. There are old foundations everywhere as a community of farmers used to live there. There are many ghost stories that have come up from around the area and here is mine. 

On my basic training course we were told about a ghost of a little girl on the east coast of the peninsula. The story is that the little girl had been out picking flowers, as she normally did before dinner, when her mother called. Her house and that area of the base is all forest and sits on top of a huge cliff edge that goes down into Georgian Bay. The little girls mom called and she came running, but what she didn't see was the old boarded up well that her parents always warned her about. She fell down into the well and was there for a good while. As she was 8 years old and could swim, it took along time for her to be over come with hypothermia and drown in the well. She screamed for help the whole time. A grave stone still sits outside between the house and the well. I have seen it. 

To confirm the story though, I will tell you my encounter with the girl. Two years ago I was on a patrol with my section commander and three other guys. We were doing a reconnaissance patrol of a road over that way. It was mid August, about 0300hrs in the morning. We had reports from base command that new artillery gunners might have hit an old road that went through that part of the woods. Command wanted to know if we could still use the hilly forest road. 

As we began our walk to our extraction point on the side of a road we could see something moving in the woods. There was a little white glow and we all could feel that we were being watched. We all wanted out of there. The air turned like ice and our hair stood on end. 

Our stomachs dropped to our feet when we heard 'help me...please help me' from a little girl's voice far off in the distance. We all knew we heard it but our section commander said, "No, that is the way to the old well. Lots of troops have fallen into that well. Lucky none have died yet, but anyone who has went after the little girl has fallen into the well." 

Soon we lost one of our troops on the patrol. We went back to find him headed right to the well. "I could hear a little girl moaning for help and I lost track of you guys after I stopped to listen, " he said. We grabbed him and left the area. When we got to the road the truck was waiting for us. 

I have only been that way on the base a second time and on this fighting patrol at about the same time at night and a year and one month later I could see what I thought to be a little girl in an old Victorian style nightgown in the woods about 150m away. This time I saw her through IR night vision goggles. No voice accompanied the apparition, only her and the same creepy feeling. The air once again turned cold and the hair on my neck stood on end


----------



## Fry (25 Sep 2005)

Wow. That was one crazy story. Hard to believe though. Nevertheless, an enjoyable, quick read!


----------



## JBP (26 Sep 2005)

That story reminds me of the movie "The Ring"... Cool flick.

Hrm... Seen a lot of those old ruins this summer. Went into a lot of those old ruins this summer. Ate food in them... Thought they were kinda cool. Interesting, wanted to know the history of these old "pioneer" ruins...

But I don't believe in ghosts. To me, it's bullsh*t. I've been in one of the most famous "haunted" places in Canada (10 minute drive from my house) and didn't notice a thing. Been there in the day, night, you name it. By myself once too. I never even knew it was suppose to be haunted until I was talking with an avid ghost-hunter extraordinaire... 

Maybe you only see ghosts if you're religious???? I'm an athiest.... I don't have the ability to see what isn't there.

 :

Heard a story about ghosts by some old pioneer graveyard near the eastern shoreline where everyone likes to go swimming. By the big ole' sand dunes. It's on a hill somewhere out there beside a road about 1 km back. 

Creepiest thing I've experienced in Meaford was the howling at night. Howling of coyotes like crazy! That was awesome... Also them barking, snarling and... Yelling? And something screaming, probably some animal they caught and were gutting. Didn't get too much time to think about it though as I was manning a C-9 in the trench on my SQ field ex and I was attacked by 5 enemy force guys charging right up in front of me! Luckily for me they didn't actually see me until I opened fire (night time) and it was the trench in-depth of mine they were going for, hence the B-line directly at me. They all ended up "dead"...

Joe


----------



## Michael OLeary (26 Sep 2005)

R031 Pte Joe said:
			
		

> Hrm... Seen a lot of those old ruins this summer. Went into a lot of those old ruins this summer. Ate food in them... Thought they were kinda cool. Interesting, wanted to know the history of these old "pioneer" ruins...



Not exactly "pioneer."

http://www.army.forces.gc.ca/lfca_tc/History.htm



> In 1942 the government of Canada purchased the private lands in the boundaries of what is now the Land Force Central Area Training Centre (LFCA TC), for the purpose of training soldiers in tank warfare and artillery gunnery.


----------



## 48Highlander (26 Sep 2005)

Benoit said:
			
		

> This story takes place on the Meaford Tank Range in Meaford, Ontario (between Collingwood and Owen Sound). On the north east tip of the peninsula there are many old stone ruins that the Army Reserve uses for training. There are old foundations everywhere as a community of farmers used to live there. There are many ghost stories that have come up from around the area and here is mine.



You sure you're not talking about the north WEST area?  There's not much on the north-eastern side.  A few cemeteries and some nice beaches, but not much in the way of ruins.


----------



## Michael OLeary (26 Sep 2005)

There are some old ruins and a small cemetery (IIRC) in the area inside the corner of 7th Line Road and the North Shore Road in the North East corner of the training area.

Range map - http://www.army.forces.gc.ca/lfca_tc/RangeMap.htm


----------



## Daidalous (29 Sep 2005)

There are old horror stories about most of Canada's bases.  Like the old MP shack in Borden was used to conduct "information extration from German POW's" and the ghost of the ones that died used to haunt that place.


----------



## TangoTwoBravo (29 Sep 2005)

Both Gagetown and Meaford are excellent settings for ghost stories.  The sense of intrusion and the remaining legacy of the former inhabitants (ruins, cemetaries etc) provide an ominous backdrop.  Then there is the generally dark, wet and cold climate.  Throw in sleep deprivation and the disoriented state of being a trainee and you have the perfect recipe for a ghost story.

The base at Meaford has several old settlements and cemeteries.  I've heard of the "Blue eyes" ghost a couple of times but I haven't seen her myself.  There was a fascinating cemetery down the road from my house in Meaford that showed how rough life was back then (1880s in my re-collection).  The old settlement at Vail's Point has a deep cistern with some dark legends surrounding it as well.  Abandoned wells are indeed a danger and I seem to remember that we tried to find historical records of them in order to cap them properly.

Scaaary stuff.

2B


----------



## Adrenaline (10 May 2006)

Hey all.

I was doing a search for any information relating to the Meaford LFCATC and I came accross an interesting article.  Here is the beginning of the article.  The rest can be read at the link that follows.

_This story takes place on the Meaford Tank Range in Meaford, Ontario (between Collingwood and Owen Sound). On the north east tip of the peninsula there are many old stone ruins that the Army Reserve uses for training. There are old foundations everywhere as a community of farmers used to live there. There are many ghost stories that have come up from around the area and here is mine.

On my basic training course we were told about a ghost of a little girl on the east coast of the peninsula. The story is that the little girl had been out picking flowers, as she normally did before dinner, when her mother called. Her house and that area of the base is all forest and sits on top of a huge cliff edge that goes down into Georgian Bay. The little girls mom called and she came running, but what she didn't see was the old boarded up well that her parents always warned her about. She fell down into the well and was there for a good while. As she was 8 years old and could swim, it took along time for her to be over come with hypothermia and drown in the well. She screamed for help the whole time. A grave stone still sits outside between the house and the well. I have seen it..... _

http://www.torontoghosts.org/greycounty/meafordtank01.htm

My immediate thoughts on this, seeing how I dont believe much in ghost stories is that the events decribed by the witness were simply a hoax conducted by other instructors at the Base just to throw the trainees off their focus of the mission they had been tasked with.  Could this be a possible tactic to distract the reccie teams they send out at night?? Has anyone else heard similar stories around their point of training?

I'll admit, it sounds a little silly...im sure if your doing night ops with as much as 2 hours of sleep on the previous night, you start seeing things.  Whats your experience with sleep deprivation during night ops?


-Adrenaline


----------



## Fishbone Jones (10 May 2006)

You'll have to find out for yourself when your out there I guess.


----------



## George Wallace (10 May 2006)

Can we merge this with the original topic in Radio Chatter on this Ghost Story from Mudford Meaford.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (10 May 2006)

Do it.


----------

